# New Orleans Hornets (9-5) @ L.A. Clippers (6-5)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA 
9:30pm CST











































































Preview​
_The Los Angeles Clippers' surprising 4-0 start to the season is just a memory.


Looking to avoid their sixth loss in eight games, the Clippers meet the New Orleans Hornets at Staples Center on Saturday night.

Los Angeles (6-5) and New Orleans (9-5) split four games last season with each winning one on the road. The Hornets' 86-83 road victory on April 18 snapped a five-game skid on the Clippers' home court in the league's final game last season.

Playing without forward Elton Brand (ruptured left Achilles tendon) and guard Shaun Livingston (torn knee ligaments), who are expected to miss much of this season, the Clippers averaged a shocking 109.0 points per game as they got off to their best start since 1985-86.

Since then, though, Los Angeles has gone 2-5 and averaged only 90.1 points.

Three losses during Los Angeles' current tailspin have been by at least 19 points, including a 113-94 defeat at Phoenix on Friday. Sam Cassell led the Clippers with 26 points, but sat out all of the fourth quarter -- a move coach Mike Dunleavy had an explanation for._

More

Well hopefully we can end this losing streak tonight. Tyson said he didn't have much lift last night but he's sure going to need it to battle Kaman who has been playing really well as of late. Guys will have to hit their shots tonight. No ifs, ands, or buts about it.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

The Hornets should come out with a lot of intensity tonight, since they took the 2nd half of last night game off. This game is on nbatv, so I should be able to watch.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'll watch it. I kind of wish it came on earlier.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets down 5 at the end of the 1st.

Clippers 24
Hornets 19


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets up 7 at halftime. Both big men (Tyson and Kaman) in foul trouble with 3 each in the 1st half.

Hornets 55
Clippers 48


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Hopefully we don't have another 3rd quarter slump.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Hopefully we don't have another 3rd quarter slump.


Looking pretty good so far. Up by 13 now. They just better keep doing what they're doing.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

That was a dumb foul called on CP.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul has GOT to shoot better.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

His shooting has been off, I wonder if he's still having trouble with his ankle.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> His shooting has been off, I wonder if he's still having trouble with his ankle.


Oh yeah. Forgot about that ankle. I seriously hate to see him set guys up, make a nice pass to them and they clank the ball off the rim. I hate it. 7 point game now. Let's go HORNETS!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

WEST!!!! That pass was nice and West nailed it.

End of 3rd

Hornets 80
Clippers 70

No let downs in the 4th Hornets. Come on. You gotta pull it through.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Go WEST!! I love when he knock those threes down, it give the other team something to think about.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

boy it's really nice to see Peja hit some shots


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Peja just abused Dickau with that shot. Go PEJA!!!!!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Peja is in a groove.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Peja is in a groove.


Yeah and Scott takes him out the game. :azdaja:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

There go our bench giving up our big lead.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

10 point lead let's finish them off.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP shoots like crap all night,but when you need it he gives it to you


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> CP shoots like crap all night,but when you need it he gives it to you


You're right about that.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets finally stop the bleeding by winning 98-89. :clap:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------

